# 802.11w Management Frame Protection



## mickey (Oct 18, 2020)

I was wondering if/when there will be support for 802.11w Management Frame Protection in FreeBSD. It seems hostapd(8) supports it but the build options are not enabled by default. Building hostapd with CONFIG_IEEE80211W succeeds, but running it with _ieee80211w=2_ in the configuration file gives errors, probably because of missing bits and pieces in the driver/net80211 layer. My understanding is that 802.11w has been around for years, was optional for WPA2 but is a *requirement* for WPA3, yet I could not find any usable info regarding FreeBSD support so far. Anyone has more insights?


----------

